# Old locomotives



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

My old locos haven't been run in close to 30 years. Anything I should do to them or check before testing? 

Any advice on if they won't run?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Are these HO scale?


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Yes, HO. I'm sorry, I keep forgetting to say that.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

what make are they ?
are they steam or diesel ?
without that info they should be serviced(meaning cleaned and lubed).


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

If they were stored well, dry-ish, and the still look good, no corrosion, flaking paint, or nothing smells dank, I would power some rails and see if they'll move with no more than about 6 volts applied (rotate the rheostat knob about half-way around it's range, but NO MORE!)* If they move well, with little noise, then they may be just fine. If they barely budge, or hum and don't budge, or if they move okay but make a lot of metallic noise, they probably need the gear towers or mechanisms cleaned of hardened grease and new hobby-type grease applied. The replacement grease must be paints and plastics safe if possible.

*This test is done over two or three seconds, not ten or more seconds. You don't want anything heating up under load and burning out a motor. Try the voltage, wait-two-three, and then cut off the power to the rails quickly if they don't accelerate.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Excellent info, thank you!

Here's what I have:
All are HO

Bachmann steam:
Class J 4-8-4
2-8-0 consolidation 
USRA 0-6-0
0-6-0 

Bachmann diesel:
Old style
Amtrak x2

Athearn diesel:
Short nose powered diesel
Old style

Life-Like diesel

Life-Like steam:
0-4-0
0-4-0 dockside

Tyco diesel

Gata steam 0-4-0

Varney steam 2-8-0

Brass steam 4-6-2

Unknown diesel x2


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Do you guys know anyone in Arizona that services trains?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

We're everywhere. You'll have to contact a local hobby club, or a hobby retailer, even in the larger centers, and ask them if they know someone. You'll get some help.


----------

